# Mount Washington, NH: 04/02/10



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2010)

Tentatively. I am not too thrilled about current avalanche conditions due to the rain but 36 hours of draining should hopefully do the trick. Approach from west, summit definite objective, questionable route of descent depending on how things look. Early-ish start.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 1, 2010)

Riv, if this was Saturday instead, I'd definitely be up for it. Friday is a no-go for me. Been planning a west side trip (Ammo-Monroe-Oakes and back) and was needing company. If you go, a trip report would be great! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2010)

Saturday is out as that is shareholders meeting at Mad River. Not sure if I will have time to report back Friday as I need to jet down to MA for my mom's bday but I will try to at least pop in and post a quicky.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 1, 2010)

Let us know how the snow is.  Am planning some treks to Tuckerman's and maybe some other places....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 1, 2010)

Riv, no need for a quick report. Enjoy your weekend with the family and let us know how it goes at MRG. I'm not headed anytime soon so I can wait. I'll probably do a quick hit at Loon on Saturday. The warm temps are too good to waste.

TB, other places? GOS perhaps?


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm wondering how Sherburne is going to be Sat 4/24 --  I may do tucks that Sat....


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> I'm wondering how Sherburne is going to be Sat 4/24 --  I may do tucks that Sat....


My best guess is you won't be able to ski/ride down to the bottom by then. That is also after the Inferno so it should be pretty well trashed. This weekend is not going to help things.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 1, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> I'm wondering how Sherburne is going to be Sat 4/24 --  I may do tucks that Sat....


Like what Riv said. Be prepared to walk out on the Sherburne at some point. If you have the flexibility, try to get there before the Inferno weekend (which coincides with Reggaefest at the Loaf).


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Let us know how the snow is.


Trip Report

Snow ranged from just past prime corn to heavy wet slush. And that was early in the morning on aspects very lightly skied. With the heat (without over night freezing three days in a row) and heavy usage this weekend, snow is going to deteriorate fast. Tuckerman Ravine already looks to be below average based on pictures I have seen. This weekend is not good for skiing conditions nor long term snow preservation. We can only hope for a hard freeze as soon as possible. While I was not in the bowl, I gotta suspect that the place will be heavily runneled and bumped by the end of the weekend if not already.


----------



## roark (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice write up and pics... perhaps next year for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2010)

roark said:


> Nice write up and pics... perhaps next year for me.


Thanks.

Definitely next year for you!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the TR, riv. I just saw this now. I'm thinking of a short strike up the west side on Sunday. Just Ammo Ravine, perhaps. Let me know if this interests you.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the TR, riv. I just saw this now. I'm thinking of a short strike up the west side on Sunday. Just Ammo Ravine, perhaps. Let me know if this interests you.


I'll be earning either Thursday or Friday if weather cooperates. Try to stay away from the mountain on the weekends during April when possible. Probably not Ammo if I go any ways.


----------

